# various plumbing pics



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Some of the work I do


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Whats the top one?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good to me

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Whats the top one?


That's a tubed radiator wall mounted I forget what they are called, strictly designer


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks good to me
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Thanks man


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nifty trick using the riser clamps for slope and support. :thumbsup:

Not so sure about the spare pipe on the sweep though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2012)

How high was your stubout in pic one? Looks high but could be the pic.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> That's a tubed radiator wall mounted I forget what they are called, strictly designer



Ahhhh a heat thing, no wonder I didn't recognize it.:laughing: Looks good. I hope I never work where it's super cold, I would be lost on all that stuff.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Nifty trick using the riser clamps for slope and support. :thumbsup:
> 
> Not so sure about the spare pipe on the sweep though.


Thanks, I was between a rock and a hard place on this renovation


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> How high was your stubout in pic one? Looks high but could be the pic.


Its the pic, I roughed out for a vanity sink roughly 18" due to being on legs etc


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Ahhhh a heat thing, no wonder I didn't recognize it.:laughing: Looks good. I hope I never work where it's super cold, I would be lost on all that stuff.


Haha yea in new York unfortunately can't avoid the cold. I do wish I did hvac work, mentioned to my boss but he's not interested


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This looks good. In my location this would have needed a c.o. at the base. Per my code, we have to have a c.o. at the base of all stacks.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...plumbing-pics-forumrunner_20120423_211204.jpg
> 
> This looks good. In my location this would have needed a c.o. at the base. Per my code, we have to have a c.o. at the base of all stacks.


I agree but this was a rough in for a lavatory sink on 21st floor. They moved the wall forward about two feet so I had to wrap the drain and vent


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I agree but this was a rough in for a lavatory sink on 21st floor. They moved the wall forward about two feet so I had to wrap the drain and vent


Is the lookout for the lav leaded in, I can't tell.

Looks good.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

On that steamer job.. is the riser/header proper sized? Maybe its the pix, but to me looks undersized..


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Is the lookout for the lav leaded in, I can't tell.
> 
> Looks good.


Please forgive me but I'm not up to the lingo what do you mean


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> On that steamer job.. is the riser/header proper sized? Maybe its the pix, but to me looks undersized..


Well I piped it to Burnham's specifications based on how many btus, only required a two inch header and the mains are existing


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Is the lookout for the lav leaded in, I can't tell.
> 
> Looks good.


I think your asking me about the.stub out for the drain. If so that's a two by 1 1/2 tapped tee and I used the old 1 1/2 trap tailpiece with ducttape on it as a temporary plug


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

is there a reason why you run the hot water below the cold? Pic 1, and looks like the pic with the flexies too.."condensation".../ on the boiler.... .. heres my two cents.. off the hartford loop..
dont lay the tee on the flat with a 90° roll with steam 45° and use a sholder nipple at the returns tee, shortens the mud leg.,oh...and im pretty sure that pig tails have to be brass...on the controls....or maybee thats just in new york... ..thanks you say.. no prob anytime


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

union brother 1 said:


> is there a reason why you run the hot water below the cold? Pic 1, and looks like the pic with the flexies too.."condensation".../ on the boiler.... .. heres my two cents.. off the hartford loop..
> dont lay the tee on the flat with a 90° roll with steam 45° and use a sholder nipple at the returns tee, shortens the mud leg.,oh...and im pretty sure that pig tails have to be brass...on the controls....or maybee thats just in new york... ..thanks you say.. no prob anytime


I have a heel tee off the return into a 90 facing up towards tee for Hartford loop. Close nipple between tee and 90 facing down to return. I crossed the lines because it was easier comming off the risers. And yes your correct about the.pigtails....must be a NY code because Burnham sends everything complete so I assume everywhere else its code


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Constructive criticism...i just have pet peeves...i dont like the heel T flat on the bull. and well...the water lines
Theres always a way...brah.....


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

union brother 1 said:


> Constructive criticism...i just have pet peeves...i dont like the heel T flat on the bull. and well...the water lines
> Theres always a way...brah.....


But if your running water lines why wouldn't you run the hot on the bottom? I would say its a lot easier to bring to hot to the left instead of crossing over cold. Truthfully my boss has a specific way he wants things done I just conform lol


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Its wrong....thats why ...,but hey if thats what da boss wants , thats wat the boss gets


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

union brother 1 said:


> Its wrong....thats why ...,but hey if thats what da boss wants , thats wat the boss gets


"and thats all i gotta say about that"
- forrest gump


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

What is wrong?


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...plumbing-pics-forumrunner_20120423_211204.jpg
> 
> This looks good. In my location this would have needed a c.o. at the base. Per my code, we have to have a c.o. at the base of all stacks.


How would you get a clean out on there and at the same time make it accessible? Would you use a wye 1/8 bend combo with a 1/4 bend on the end sticking out into the cabinet or something?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulldog Plumbing said:


> How would you get a clean out on there and at the same time make it accessible? Would you use a wye 1/8 bend combo with a 1/4 bend on the end sticking out into the cabinet or something?


Truthfully its a lavatory sink, all I need to do is remove the trap and snake it


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

union brother 1 said:


> is there a reason why you run the hot water below the cold? Pic 1, and looks like the pic with the flexies too.."condensation".../ on the boiler.... .. heres my two cents.. off the hartford loop..
> dont lay the tee on the flat with a 90° roll with steam 45° and use a sholder nipple at the returns tee, shortens the mud leg.,oh...and im pretty sure that pig tails have to be brass...on the controls....or maybee thats just in new york... ..thanks you say.. no prob anytime


I also have never heard why it's wrong to run hot under the cold. Are you saying this will cause the cold to condensate more? Please explain.


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Truthfully its a lavatory sink, all I need to do is remove the trap and snake it


Sounds sufficient to me


----------

